# Hello From Forney



## Layinframetx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey all I am a new member From Forney Tx . Brooklyn Lodge #386.  I have been a Mason For about a year and a half. I am Tiler and I am looking to start exploring Lodges in my area and meeting new Masons.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 6, 2009)

glad to have you


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 6, 2009)

welcome


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome brother.:fish:


----------



## Layinframetx (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Layinframetx (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Tc . Thought  would add my Lodge website here as well www.brooklynlodge.org


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2009)

welcome to the forums.  feel free to post any questions you have...


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 14, 2009)

glad to have you


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the boards. We look forward to your input.


----------



## ncm_pkt (Oct 19, 2009)

welcome brother!!


----------



## cool ron00 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice  to meet u brother


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Brother.


----------

